# Scrap Titan



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

Titans intimidate me a little... but they are kind of cool.
Being confined to just my own town, I cannot get ahold of the foam I should probably be using for this, so I've reached a compromise;
1: I will only use the packing-styrofoam that we never got to throw out after purchasing large electronics (computer monitors, TV, etc)
2: The result will probably be very bad and blocky, but it will give me an idea of scale and some important experience for a future project akin to this.
3: This will - however - also mean that I am keeping the price for this one at a minimum, and screwing up won't feel as horrible... the aforementioned valuable experience

and thus... it began.

My first reference picture
View attachment 959934738


My second reference picture - a Plasma Anihilator
View attachment 959934739


The blocky beginnings
View attachment 959934740


View attachment 959934741


View attachment 959934742


View attachment 959934743


View attachment 959934744


The Plasma Anihilator is taking shape
View attachment 959934745


View attachment 959934746


The Gatling Blaster is made of styrofoam and nerf gun darts
View attachment 959934747


And the Plasma Anihilator has been attatched with hot glue and some fidgeting
View attachment 959934748


View attachment 959934749


Working on the feet... Was quite a challenge to complete
View attachment 959934750


And the legs... They look like they belong on a giant Lego man
View attachment 959934751


All it needs now is assembling
View attachment 959934752



or is it?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

looks awsome, nice work
just remember *DONT SPRAY IT* 



















unless you want a nurgle titan ofcourse


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

oh, styrofoam can be sprayed... but if you want to avoid the Nurgle effect,you need to keep a big distance between the can and the styrofoam... and spray veeeeeery carefully.

Update incoming.
Forum only allowed me to do 15 pictures per post.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

oh ok, thats intriguing and very usefull. thank you


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

After concluding that the Lego-man-legs looked too stupid and noobish, I slaughtered the legs and the hips and after a few tries, I got some new legs done. On top of that I added some demonny-looking stuff such as horns and a ridge on the back and a tail to counter the weight of the weapons and the front-stuff. More on the ridge and tail later.

Remember how I claimed that you can - in fact - spray styrofoam without it becomming nurgley?
View attachment 959934753

It just requires lots of patience.
The dude was "primed" with red and orange... because those were the colours I happened to have at hand.

in a few locations, I've purposefully sprayed it to let it melt... make it look like small wounds. Pretty organic appearance.

A glue gun is your friend. Give that stuff a single layer of red spray paint and it looks just like blood flowing.
Also, the glue gun is great for raising details that you need for the painting later on... such as a massive Khorne rune on the front
View attachment 959934754


And at this point I have discovered the Holy Grail of Styrofoam modelling: Air-dry clay Light. This stuff is serious about the "light". It is so un-heavy that it can float on water (once it is dry and you give it a layer of varnish to prevent it from dissolving), and it is perfect for masking the distinct styrofoam surface. Dissolve it and make it into a heavy wash, and you can even paint it on.
View attachment 959934755


Worked some more on the Multiple Missile Launcher. I hope that in the heat of battle, nobody will notice how a couple of the missiles are off-angle.
View attachment 959934756


also: Toothpicks are great for spikes... I've cut the tips off more than 300 toothpicks to make spikes for him. MOAR SPIKES!
View attachment 959934757


Added some minor anit-personel weapons on the legs. Mostly cosmetic things. On the groin area, I painted patterns of hobby glue onto the styrofoam before spraying it with a discrete "nurgliness" in mind. The result is pretty good.... and discrete.
View attachment 959934758


The back.
It was made by placing him face down before spraying a layer of sealing foam all over his back, and a thick ridge down the spine. Additionally I sprayed a long blob down on a plastic bag (to avoid unintended sticking-to).
Once everything dried, I started carving. The surface is how sealing foam looks underneath the smooth surface that forms while drying.
The tail was the biggest challenge, but eve that succeeded thanks to steel wire, hot glue and ... sea shells.
Those odd looking pathes are pieces of sea shells. They look pretty good physically, and less so on pictures, sadly
View attachment 959934759


Just because I had time, and some clay at hand, I played around a bit, and ended up with a trophy - a Salamander skull. It is as long as a traitor Marine with tall horns...
It's his bling-bling!
View attachment 959934761


And his baner (hanging from the Volcano Canon) along with a geesteeler skull (also made from airdry clay).
The banner itself is just regular paper, but covered in 4 layers of transparrant hobby glue, to make it paint-able (once I get that far)
View attachment 959934760



And this is how far I've made it.
I am not done yet... by far. I have much to do, clay to work with and a mindnumbingly massive amount of painting to do... once I get ahold of an airbrush.

Untill it is time to paint, I'll keep adding details, I'll keep doing little things... just to see how pretty I can get him.

... and the head is my next target. It looks too plain, even with those big horns.
I think it might be time to break out the clay and some red semi-transparrant plastic and look into getting some lights installed.


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

Anyone who attempts a titan should be applauded for their efforts (I know of which I speak)! I applaud you! Well done!!!!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Very cool! I like it! How many points does this beasty cost?!? I found if you layer Pva glue on styrofoam it makes it easier to paint on! will be interesting to see this finished! I guess you're going to invest in quite alot of green stuff haha keep up the work


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Hmm i have a feeling that this is a chaos based titan...amiright


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

Prometheus41k said:


> Hmm i have a feeling that this is a chaos based titan...amiright


What tipped you to the fact? :biggrin:




Dragblud da scrunka said:


> Very cool! I like it! How many points does this beasty cost?!? I found if you layer Pva glue on styrofoam it makes it easier to paint on! will be interesting to see this finished! I guess you're going to invest in quite alot of green stuff haha keep up the work


I plan on continuing to use air-dry clay for as much work as possible, both the keep the price and the weight down. The only solid parts of the entire construction are the arms and the hips, and Styrofoam are not quite known for being a very strong material.

The calves/feet are filled with long straws (cut to fit in length) to strengthen them (as I didn't happen to have any PVC pipes lying around)

I am guessing that he weighs 1-2 kg at the moment. Tops.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

BTW i prefer the old leg armour. The one with the thight plates.


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

The head made me hate it... it just looked too plain, too simple, so I murdered it with a big knife to get it out of the body without destroying the neck too bad.
View attachment 959935126


the terrifying result:
View attachment 959935112


And then I added some magnets in order to be able to place and replace the head... because I figured it would take a lot of re-working before I'd be happpy with his head
View attachment 959935119


(which would also allow me to give him lights inside the eyes later on)
View attachment 959935115


View attachment 959935116


View attachment 959935117


Oooooh. Glowy eyes. The visor is made of a blister pack, painted with a black sharpie. I am going to redo that later...
View attachment 959935120


View attachment 959935121


But then it looks too much like a Warhound head and... ARGH!
View attachment 959935122



Fast forwards past a handfull of other more or less unsuccessful attempts to this:
View attachment 959935124



And for the rest of the scrap titan: I've been working on hiding that distinct styrofoam surface. Boiling water + hobby clay + patience = clay-paint
View attachment 959935125


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

Try adding some plates to make it look more like a knight's helmet.


----------



## Morhgoz (Mar 7, 2012)

Pusser said:


> oh, styrofoam can be sprayed... but if you want to avoid the Nurgle effect,you need to keep a big distance between the can and the styrofoam... and spray veeeeeery carefully.
> 
> Update incoming.
> Forum only allowed me to do 15 pictures per post.


Paint normal pva clue with water mixedin all around it and you can spray it as normal... With couple layers, you can even use super clue or hot glue (with careful use in case latter one) with it...


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

You can use hot glue without any care or preperation.
The legs/hips and shins/feet has primarily been fastened with hot glue


----------

